# Interface für Flashseite in Photoshop oder Freehand?



## j-pax (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Forum, 


ich bin in Sachen Webdesign recht neu. Möchte nun eine Flashseite vorbereiten. Kann mir jemand Rat geben, ob die feinen Verläufe, Schatten und Lichtkanten wie auf folgender Seite... 

http://www.advanceflash.com/

...in Freehand und Flash oder doch eher in Photoshop gemacht sind?

Wenn es nur in Photoshop geht, dann wüsste ich gern, wie ich die Dateigröße der späteren swf-Datei im Rahmen halten kann. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal! 

j'


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juli 2004)

Der Vorteil wenn du deine Objekte in Freehand vorbereitest liegt klar auf der Hand, weil du ein problemloses Importformat hast und zudem für Flash bereits das "File" in Vektorformat vorliegt.

Arbeitest du mit Photoshop solltest du eben als JPG ( viele Farben ) oder GIF (wenige Farben ) exportieren aus PS.


----------



## j-pax (19. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank! 


Aber bist Du der Meinung, dass ich diese Verläufe und Lichtkanten in Freehand hinbekomme? Hast Du Dir den Link angeschaut?


Gruß... j'


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juli 2004)

Sowas ist in Freehand hinzubekommen, auch wenn es vielöleicht aufgrund der Filter/Effekte in PS einfacher ist!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,
mit Illustrator ist es einfacher komplexe Farbverläufe zu erstellen, mit hilfe des Gitter-Werkzeuges.

MFG


----------

